# I was told writing is art...



## DooDoo the Voodoo Shaman (Jan 24, 2020)

🤷🏾‍♂️
We all junkies and we gon die junkies...
We all have something in our lives that we should let go but we won’t...
I honestly think we can’t...
Whether it’s thoughts, feelings, or materials...
I think that’s what makes us human...
As humans we should not die living our lives trying to defeat addiction but to understand our addiction and not allow it to have full control that is what makes life worth living...
Addiction is apart of life...
Acceptance is to live life...
So to live life trying to defeat addiction is an addiction in it’s self and how would you defeat that addiction???
SUICIDE is the only other answer I could think of yea it’s scary to most and easily doable by all but its not life... ACCEPTANCE is hard, a never ending battle, but it’s life nonetheless...
Unnecessary things will be used to live life and end life...


----------



## DooDoo the Voodoo Shaman (Jan 29, 2020)

Take a look at my DEMONS...
PPL scare me so it’s hard to communicate...
My mind is always in a different place...
Playing music constantly that’s my only safe space...
No goals and I’m off track safe to say I’m a train wreck...
Grandma say ur hair is a mess but she doesn't know he doesn’t know who he is yet...
Tatted on my face couple more on my arms...
31 years still ain’t lost his boyish charm...
Inspired by relationships but how long til they see how I feel about me...
🤷🏾‍♂️I ain’t shit🤷🏾‍♂️
And without friends that’s more time to spend wit my heart and mind arguing about how it’s gon end...
And then again friends are like shows for me...
I start watching and luv with all my heart but my mind says stop tripping U know it’s gon come to an end...
I need y’all I hate y’all (PPL)...
Bet y’all ain’t know that the stars in the sky welcomes me with open arms...
💩💜🤷🏾‍♂️


----------

